# θα γίνουμε από δυο χωριά



## Aelialicinia

Γνωριζω την ἔννοια  αλλα πως θα το πουμε στα Αγγλικα (US English)? 
We cannot say "we will become like inhabitants of 2 villages"...
But in the post sheepherding era how would we say this?
Any ideas?  Thanks


----------



## Konstantinos

Just to mention that me I know this phrase as: θα γίνουμε από δυο χωριά χωριάτες


----------



## sotos

Possibly something alluding to bad neighbors.


----------



## Aelialicinia

Konstantinos said:


> Just to mention that me I know this phrase as: θα γίνουμε από δυο χωριά χωριάτες


The same... just an abbreviated form of yours.


----------



## Aelialicinia

sotos said:


> Possibly something alluding to bad neighbors.


Yes of course TY! I was looking for a similar idiom in US English...I found it.  We "will become like the Hatfields and the McCoys"...families who feuded for years killing each other even...


----------



## Konstantinos

Aelialicinia said:


> Yes of course TY! I was looking for a similar idiom in US English...I found it.  We "will become like the Hatfields and the McCoys"...families who feuded for years killing each other even...



Whenever I have heard this phrase in Greek, I have always felt that it happens in a friendly and funny environment.

For example, imagine two friends knowing each other many years and then one says: Αν δεν κάνεις ότι σου λέω θα γίνουμε από δυό χωριά χωριάτες. If the second one does not obey, nothing will change and they will remain good friends. It means something like: "Please, do what I am telling you"... Actually, it is the most serious sub-mode always under a funny-friendly mode. It is a very TV term, you rarely hear it in real life.

I don't think even in Crete in serious vendettas or feuds they say it.


----------



## Aelialicinia

Konstantinos said:


> Whenever I have heard this phrase in Greek, I have always felt that it happens in a friendly and funny environment.
> 
> For example, imagine two friends knowing each other many years and then one says: Αν δεν κάνεις ότι σου λέω θα γίνουμε από δυό χωριά χωριάτες. If the second one does not obey, nothing will change and they will remain good friends. It means something like: "Please, do what I am telling you"... Actually, it is the most serious sub-mode always under a funny-friendly mode. It is a very TV term, you rarely hear it in real life.
> 
> I don't think even in Crete in serious vendettas or feuds they say it


----------



## Aelialicinia

The phrase is being spoken by the characters in the early to mid 1950s in Thessaloniki...2 brothers who do not see "eye to eye".  I agree with you that it is not used much today and has lost its violent connotations... for the most part.. it really does depend on the context doesn't it...because  these feuds both intra and extra family do very much exist...everywhere.


----------

